# Whats Unmounted and mounted



## nicola (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok so this is probaly a stupid question but im a total begginer and i have just started learning everything. I have joined the pony club and am leasing a horse and i need to buy a saddle. I have been looking at them and some say mounted and some say unmounted what does this mean whats the diffrence?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

The description says that some of the saddles are mounted and some are unmounted? Not sure! Could you copy/paste the description? Maybe that would give us more to go by....


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

saddles that are mounted come with stirrups, girth, stirrup leathers etc and unmounted saddles dont


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

saddles that are mounted come with stirrups, girth, stirrup leathers etc and unmounted saddles dont


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

saddles that are mounted come with stirrups, girth, stirrup leathers etc and unmounted saddles dont


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

ah! you learn something new every day. :wink:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

ahhh! it posted 3 times!!?? :? :x oh well :roll:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

ahhh! it posted 3 times!!?? :? :x oh well :roll:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ha! It just happened again silly! lol


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

again?! :shock: hmm i wonder if it happens again...


----------

